# Tajima won't come out of Sleep Mode



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a Tajima TFMX-1502. I got back from a brief out of towner, and my machine will not come out of sleep mode. I have turned it off and unplugged it and it is stuck. Any ideas on what the problem might be?


----------



## jpat (Feb 12, 2008)

league33 said:


> I have a Tajima TFMX-1502. I got back from a brief out of towner, and my machine will not come out of sleep mode. I have turned it off and unplugged it and it is stuck. Any ideas on what the problem might be?



Did you ever figure out this problem?


----------

